# Game 58: Indiana Pacers @ Phoenix Suns (3/2)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Indiana Pacers] * *(29-27) *​

*PG * *Jamaal Tinsley* - *SG* *Mike Dunleavy* -* SF* *Danny Granger* - *PF* *Jermaine O'Neal* - *C* *Troy Murphy*










 * @ *

















*[Phoenix Suns]** (44-14)*



*PG * *Steve Nash* - *SG* *LeAndro Barbosa* -* SF* *Raja Bell* - *PF* *Shawn Marion* - *C* *Amare Stoudemire*






*Friday, March 3rd - 9PM ET/6PM PT -US Airways Center- Phoenix, AZ *​ 












*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*


*
Pacers Individual Stats*
*Suns Individual Stats*


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

Hmm... I lil bit worried about this game... What happened to KT??? He isn't on injuried list, he isn't in starting lineup, he played just 5 minutes against Hawks???


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

Kurt needs to be in the starting lineup. Pacers have a big squad.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

Diaw is expected to play tonight. Don't know if he will start, though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Diaw is expected to play tonight. Don't know if he will start, though.



Good to hear.

I think Kurt will start. 
The Pacers are a big team, not a small lineup like the Hawks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

Yeah, I wasn't sure who would start and then saw he only played 5 mins last game. Was confused by that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure who would start and then saw he only played 5 mins last game. Was confused by that.




Joe you're in luck! I just found out this game will be on NBA TV.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

lol, yeah I knew that. I posted that up there in between the time and arena name.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

I guess the Suns won.

Didn't get to watch, but I guess they were down 18 in the fourth and rallied back to win
by 11.

Wins a win. =)

Now lets beat the crap out of Philly.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

Yeah, I didn't get to watch it. TVU player didn't have it on. ****ers.

Nash, Amare and Marion had good nights. 20+ each. May I also add, this game should not have been close, nor should we have been down that much. They're not that great of a team.



I'll make the Philly thread tomorrow (well, techically later today)


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*



Dr. Seuss said:


> I guess the Suns won.
> 
> Didn't get to watch, but I guess they were down 18 in the fourth and rallied back to win
> by 11.
> ...


They were down by 18 in the 3rd quarter and managed a big run late in the 3rd with Nash on the bench to pull it to 8. Then they dominated the 4th quarter..I think Nash scored 10 in a row at one point to really take control.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

Defense was the key last night. Good job.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Game 56: Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers (2/27)*

It was the worst Suns game wich I saw this season... But I just watched until mid of 3rd qrt, cause ppmate went crazy... So it is good that we won thios, but it wasn't easy and comeback from 18 pts deficit is maybe just one good factor in this game...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

BUMP


Lets just use this as tonight's game thread. Joe was going to make one but he might have thought I 
was going to make one. Since the game is a few hours away, we'll just use this thread to chat about
tonights game against the Pacers.

*Diaw is out.
Marion is questionable.
Nash is probable.*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking about using this one. Since they just played. No big deal, really.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Updated the stats and switched the teams around.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Why is Nash just "probable"? Is the shoulder bugging him?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion is out again.

Suns were leading 30-28 after 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are up 62-49 at the half.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Why is Nash just "probable"? Is the shoulder bugging him?



Well, I guess he tweaked his ankle against the Sixers but played.


115 - 90 Suns win. Good momentum to play the Lakers on Sunday.
Burke with the vicious dunk on O'Neal. And Eric got 21 minutes of play. He did pretty well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now this is what I was ****ing talking about. I thought they'd do this last game against them. Need to do it more often.

Amare and Nash with 23 each.

*IND-PHX Boxscore*


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow it is really great and easy victory... I am really surpirsed and happy :yay: I didin't thought that Suns will beat Pacers so easly... We played without Diaw and Marion and it is surprising more... But I just want that Marion and Diaw would be avaliable to play against Lakers, cause it is game more than for victory :worthy:


----------

